# HELP!!File Stops Downloading ~99%



## adityak469 (Feb 25, 2015)

*SOLVED!!File Stops Downloading ~99%*

OK so this is weird, I only have seen memes about this thing but all my downloads stop downloading ~99% and I cant seem to find the cause. First I was on Win7 x86 and was downloading drivers for my newly arrived GPU when it stopped at exactly 99.99% and as I was going to format my PC to x64 anyway, I ignored the problem. Now, I;m on x64 Win7 and the same thing is happening! Same driver file stopped at ~99%. I used IDM then chrome's inbuilt browser, have disabled firewall and tried all I know but all that was in vain. Also its not only the driver file that stops at 99%, my mobo driver files and Java insatller all stop ~99%. Any help? This problem has drained like 900MB of data, and I'm on 3G so this is costing a good amount of money.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

Have you tried restarting the download from 99% ?

Also, during the download, make sure the link is resumable. Sometimes, non resumable links are created because of the operator.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have you tried restarting the download from 99% ?
> 
> Also, during the download, make sure the link is resumable. Sometimes, non resumable links are created because of the operator.



All links are resumable and I have used refresh download link in IDM but it still just stays at 99%


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> All links are resumable and I have used refresh download link in IDM but it still just stays at 99%



Try using different version of IDM. Don't refresh the download link from IDM, instead refresh it from the browser. Stop the download, open its properties and then paste the new link there. Now resume the download.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try using different version of IDM. Don't refresh the download link from IDM, instead refresh it from the browser. Stop the download, open its properties and then paste the new link there. Now resume the download.



Tried different version, same thing happening.
Will try that. Anything else that may help?

- - - Updated - - -

OK so I tried downloading some mp3s and all of them are being downloaded fine(Mozilla's DL manager) but the drivers still stop downloading. WTF is happening?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] halph?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Tried Linux?
Download puppy Linux (lightest version) and get back us with the results.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't think the problem is OS related. I've had similar problems in the past because of bad connection.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 25, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> Tried Linux?
> Download puppy Linux (lightest version) and get back us with the results.


I dont have the means to get network access using Linux



SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think the problem is OS related. I've had similar problems in the past because of bad connection.


Its not due to bad connection, If I download any other file simultaneously, it downloads flawlessly


NOW figured this out, I can download any file from any site without any problem(tried exe and mp3 and rar) but when i DL from the biostar site(my mobo drivers) and geforce site, this 99% problem happens


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> I dont have the means to get network access using Linux
> 
> 
> Its not due to bad connection, If I download any other file simultaneously, it downloads flawlessly
> ...



Try transloading the files to a 3rd party file sharing site like mediafire and download from there. They have the option of webupload.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try transloading the files to a 3rd party file sharing site like mediafire and download from there. They have the option of webupload.


yes i am trying to do that only

but my previous assumption was wrong. its happening randomly. some work some dont 

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Try transloading the files to a 3rd party file sharing site like mediafire and download from there. They have the option of webupload.


*puu.sh/gcqf3/5af901652c.jpg

300MB goes to waste, again 

now what to do?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> 300MB goes to waste, again
> 
> now what to do?



Tried stopping, refreshing link from browser, copy-pasting it and then resuming it again?

Switch to unlimited broadband instead. 

Increase the max number of connections to 16 in IDM settings and connection to high speed direct connection.

What antivirus are you using? maybe that is conflicting with the download of .exe files.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried stopping, refreshing link from browser, copy-pasting it and then resuming it again?
> 
> Switch to unlimited broadband instead.
> 
> ...


please explain in detail

if it were that easy, i would have done it already

its 16 but it only uses 2 

no AV

and this is weird 
*puu.sh/gcrtT/3f17844e2c.jpg
steam isnt updating too. its just stuck there    :'(
and after closing it, i get this message 
*puu.sh/gcrDs/ed1963182b.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> *please explain in detail*
> 
> if it were that easy, i would have done it already
> 
> ...



*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/190136-help-file-stops-downloading-99-a-post2204931.html#post2204931

this



> Don't refresh the download link from IDM, instead refresh it from the browser. Stop the download, open its properties and then paste the new link there. Now resume the download.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/software-q/190136-help-file-stops-downloading-99-a-post2204931.html#post2204931
> 
> this



doesnt work 

and any idea why this is happening? because steam also doesnt update


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2015)

like earlier suggested try with antivirus disabled.


----------



## spxx (Feb 26, 2015)

your system is not writing multi threaded downloads to disk, idm and steam [ which is powered bit torrent tech] are multi threaded , if there is no anti virus running and to eliminate disk fault it is best to download a live cd of any linux version put it on usb [ use live linux creator] to boot from it and try, another think is you can do is run check disk cmd or try as admin to run SFC /SCANNOW from cmd window this should re write any corrupt files and chkdsk will fix any errors on drive and bad sectors.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 26, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> like earlier suggested try with antivirus disabled.


i dont have AV installed as of now



spxx said:


> your system is not writing multi threaded downloads to disk, idm and steam [ which is powered bit torrent tech] are multi threaded , if there is no anti virus running and to eliminate disk fault it is best to download a live cd of any linux version put it on usb [ use live linux creator] to boot from it and try, another think is you can do is run check disk cmd or try as admin to run SFC /SCANNOW from cmd window this should re write any corrupt files and chkdsk will fix any errors on drive and bad sectors.



i would love to use linux but i cant get my modem to work with it without having a wired internet, which i dont have. i am running chkdsk right now and also will change the save location for both temp and completed IDM files to another HDD.

PS- torrent DLs work fine


----------



## warrior123 (Feb 26, 2015)

In how many parts is your file downloading? Try downloading in only one part and check.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 26, 2015)

warrior123 said:


> In how many parts is your file downloading? Try downloading in only one part and check.



was on 8 at first then on 16.
Will try 1.

Also no errors on chkdsk


----------



## spxx (Feb 27, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> was on 8 at first then on 16.
> Will try 1.
> 
> Also no errors on chkdsk




 well your only hope now is to disable windows defender and try and if that fails you will have to reinstall windows , am guessing it is ,exe files only which are not completing ,rar and other formats will download just fine, this problem is random and is mostly caused by AV or firewalls or a bad disk some ppl have blamed it on bad registry so there is no telling , best bet reinstall windows.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

Paste the mediafire links here. I'll try downloading them.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 27, 2015)

spxx said:


> well your only hope now is to disable windows defender and try and if that fails you will have to reinstall windows , am guessing it is ,exe files only which are not completing ,rar and other formats will download just fine, this problem is random and is mostly caused by AV or firewalls or a bad disk some ppl have blamed it on bad registry so there is no telling , best bet reinstall windows.



once again, the problem was on x86 then also on x64. Also i installed x64 twice. The problem doesnt go away. Will try Win8 this Sunday.




SaiyanGoku said:


> Paste the mediafire links here. I'll try downloading them.



will do once i come online from PC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> once again, the problem was on x86 then also on x64. Also i installed x64 twice. The problem doesnt go away. Will try Win8 this Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind, i got the link from the screenshot.

The file downloaded perfectly good (college lan)
Windows vista 32 bit, IDM 6.11, no antivirus


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nevermind, i got the link from the screenshot.
> 
> The file downloaded perfectly good (college lan)
> Windows vista 32 bit, IDM 6.11, no antivirus



Good thinking!

I already knew that :l 
its my pc, not the file. :l

- - - Updated - - -

bump!

- - - Updated - - -

bump,anyone has any other suggestions?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2015)

try different download manager.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 3, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> try different download manager.



tried already


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2015)

i meant try dl manager which does not combine parts later but instead pre-allocate entire space for file(eg.flashget older versions,don sure about latest versions).


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 3, 2015)

it's a virus. scan with anti malware bytes. 
(didn't read the whole thread) but assuming all downloads gets stuck at 99% even from browser without IDM?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 3, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> i meant try dl manager which does not combine parts later but instead pre-allocate entire space for file(eg.flashget older versions,don sure about latest versions).


will do that



TheHumanBot said:


> it's a virus. scan with anti malware bytes.
> (didn't read the whole thread) but assuming all downloads gets stuck at 99% even from browser without IDM?


thinking about it, but a complete scan would literally take a whole day. i have like 2.5TB of data on this PC


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 3, 2015)

scan only c drive. move downloads to other drive while scanning so it scans only system files.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 3, 2015)

also, not all files are stopped at 99%

- - - Updated - - -



TheHumanBot said:


> scan only c drive. move downloads to other drive while scanning so it scans only system files.



if there is a virus, it isnt in C. I had completely wiped C and reformatted it while reinstalling OS.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 3, 2015)

browser download works without IDM?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 3, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> browser download works without IDM?



go through the thread


----------



## Rajneesh (Mar 3, 2015)

Download and install Hotspot Shield
Try to download the file with IDM while Hotspot shield is on (Protection Mode).


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 3, 2015)

So, did it resolve ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], download them all at your school/college and save your 3g data pack.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 3, 2015)

Do you have CCleaner installed ? Try performing a cleanup, then attempt to download ?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Kickass said:


> So, did it resolve ?


nope. still have to try what whitestar said


SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], download them all at your school/college and save your 3g data pack.


my school PCs dont have internet access xD


Mr.Kickass said:


> Do you have CCleaner installed ? Try performing a cleanup, then attempt to download ?


doing it now

- - - Updated - - -



Mr.Kickass said:


> Do you have CCleaner installed ? Try performing a cleanup, then attempt to download ?



doesnt work


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow, this is seriously strange, assuming that you cleaned up temp files and fixed registry.

Did you ever face this type of issue with the *same* copy of Windows earlier ? I'm asking because I see that *only* system updates (including steam) are causing problems. Rest of the downloads, like mp3s and mp4s and even rars, come out fine. Now these updates are *usually* parked inside system drive [C:]. Even so, the system files aren't situated beside the mp3s you downloaded (assuming you are using default download location, which is usually inside C:\Users...\Downloads\)

So, you should probably troubleshoot there. I suggest that if you *are* going to wait till Sunday (Windows 8) then put Malwarebytes to work. There is no guarantee, but at least you'll eliminate the possibility of a rogue app, and learn more about the problem. Meanwhile, try asking on Sevenforums as well.


----------



## Rajneesh (Mar 4, 2015)

[h=3]Have you tried Hotspot shield ?[/h]The Problem has nothing to do with junk files, viruses, browser or dm else a clean format should solve the problem.
I think its related to ip/dns.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2015)

did you try flashget?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 5, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you try flashget?


yes, its quite good, liked the simple UI, but sadly it doesnt solve the problem. 



Mr.Kickass said:


> Wow, this is seriously strange, assuming that you cleaned up temp files and fixed registry.
> 
> Did you ever face this type of issue with the *same* copy of Windows earlier ? I'm asking because I see that *only* system updates (including steam) are causing problems. Rest of the downloads, like mp3s and mp4s and even rars, come out fine. Now these updates are *usually* parked inside system drive [C:]. Even so, the system files aren't situated beside the mp3s you downloaded (assuming you are using default download location, which is usually inside C:\Users...\Downloads\)
> 
> So, you should probably troubleshoot there. I suggest that if you *are* going to wait till Sunday (Windows 8) then put Malwarebytes to work. There is no guarantee, but at least you'll eliminate the possibility of a rogue app, and learn more about the problem. Meanwhile, try asking on Sevenforums as well.


switching DL location and the temp DL file location. also switched to 8.1, same thing, switched back to 7 x64. 


Rajneesh said:


> [h=3]Have you tried Hotspot shield ?[/h]The Problem has nothing to do with junk files, viruses, browser or dm else a clean format should solve the problem.
> I think its related to ip/dns.
> View attachment 15259



next on my list is Hotspot Shield

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> switching DL location and the temp DL file location. also switched to 8.1, same thing, switched back to 7 x64.



doesnt work

- - - Updated - - -



Rajneesh said:


> [h=3]Have you tried Hotspot shield ?[/h]The Problem has nothing to do with junk files, viruses, browser or dm else a clean format should solve the problem.
> I think its related to ip/dns.
> View attachment 15259



*WORKS!!*

can you tell me what and why was causing this problem?


----------



## spxx (Mar 5, 2015)

most weird , but this was reported as one the solution to d/l beings at stuck at 99% by guys at steam forums at isp level, i really don't think you can do anything, what it means is your isp is dropping packets or even could be cause of dpi , you can try changing your dns to opendns, opennic or even google dns but if it is related to isp at ip or gateway level you really can't do much expect change isp.

 any glad it worked, am marking this as most weird cases ever


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 5, 2015)

spxx said:


> cause of dpi , you can try changing your dns to opendns, opennic or even google dns but if it is related to isp at ip or gateway level you really can't do much expect change isp.



dont know what they are


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 12, 2015)

Go to WiFi / LAN adapter in Network and Sharing > Properties > IP4 settings > Use these values of DNS sever instead of fetching DNS automatically ( 208.67.222.222, 8.8.8.8 )


----------

